# Mississippi Valley results?



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone got any result?


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

I heard that 17 of the 43 were back to land blind which they finished today.
don't know how many to the water


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd: 1, 3, 6-9, 22, 26, 27, 30, 32, 39, 42

Qualifying results: 
1st #6 Blackhorse The Mishap O/Oliver & Susan Krechel H/Oliver Krechel
2nd #11 Ruff Rivers Oasis On The Plains O/Christian Olt H/Dex Doolittle
3rd #22 Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Tim Thurby
#4th # 21 Gotta Fowl Attitude O/H Allan Hamilton
RJam #7 Crossfire's Genuine XII Gauge O/H Bruce Ahlers
Jam #1 Ten Bear's Sat Down Beside Her O/Anne Weaver-Judas H/Mike Judas
Jam #8 Buck Creek Manhattan On The Roxx O/Al Nelson H/Dex Doolittle
Jam #12 Ace On The River III O/Peter Ketola H/Scott Harp
Jam #14 Candlewood's Sharp Dressed Man O/H Tim Kreher
Jam #16 Blackwater's Little Mudslinger O/David Harter H/Dex Doolittle
Jam #23 Schreiner's Secret Agent O/H Greg Schreiner


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

!3 to water blind and only 9 to the last


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open Results:
1st #26 Firemarks Elusive One O/John Gassner & Andy Whiteley H/Andy Whiteley
2nd #1 Dominators High Spade O/H Mark Medford Qualifies For National Amateur
3rd #30 Coolwater's Knockout O/H Alex Washburn
4th #7 Atlasta Winner O/Martha & Paul Blank H/Scott Harp
RJam #8 AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend O/H Jimmie Darnell

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd: 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 20, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 36, 39, 41, 43, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 55

Don't know the Derby callbacks but know they are going to the 3rd.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations!!!!!

Open Results:
"1st #26 Firemarks Elusive One O/John Gassner & Andy Whiteley H/Andy Whiteley"

 

Judy

Edit: Firemarks Elusive One *** , "Lucy".....she is a very beautiful girl..that has a very special angel looking out for her! 

Congrats, Melanie...too! 

..and, you have to love those "Rugby" pups!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Nothing like sitting in a bar and having your phone ring with a little birdie on the other end telling you that our friend and his hot little blonde bitch won the Open.
Seriously, Big congratulations to Andy Whiteley and John Gassner and their little girl, Lucy for winning the OPEN!!!!Good job! 
BAIT


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

> Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd: 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 20, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 36, 39, 41, 43, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 55/QUOTE]
> 
> Gooooo #47


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Andy Whiteley and John Gassner.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

YYYYEEEEEHHHHHAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!!
WAY TO GO LUCY, ANDY and JOHN!!!!
A huge congratulations from Becky and Hoss!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome! I'm speechless, you guys! Congratulations Andy and John! Lucy's very special and I'm glad to have met her. Congrats to Melanie Foster, too.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Andy Whiteley and John Gassner!!


----------



## Croat (Nov 21, 2008)

Way to go Lucy!!! Congrats to Andy and you too John!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to Lucy, Andy and John on your Open win!

Go Team Firemark!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, John and Andy on Lucy's Open win!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Andy, way to go!!! I heard you had a way with the women.

Lucy is on her way.

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Andy and John on Lucy Open win! That is terrific!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Andy,

You have worked so hard with Lucy and now it pays off!! A huge congrat to you and John on the Open Win. They are hard to come by and certainly worth a celebration.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Huge Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Open Results:
> "1st #26 Firemarks Elusive One O/John Gassner & Andy Whiteley H/Andy Whiteley"
> ...


 I Do Love them!!! 

*Congratulations to Andy and Lucy!!! What an accomplishment!!!!*
Paula


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Alex Washburn for the Open 3rd with Punch!

--Susan


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations John & Andy! Not only must she be a very special dog, but you clearly know how to train to get her to show her very best!! Hope that FC is right around the corner!

M


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Gwen Jones said:


> They are hard to come by and certainly worth a celebration.


Celebration? Sign me up!!! I'm IN ! When and where?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> I Do Love them!!!
> 
> *Congratulations to Andy and Lucy!!! What an accomplishment!!!!*
> Paula


WOW! Paula! Could ya keep it down a bit? I was out kinda late last nite.


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

I heard they had a quad in the 4th of the AM with the flyer only 25 yards from the line.
3 dogs have already broken


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Huge Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Open Results:
> "1st #26 Firemarks Elusive One O/John Gassner & Andy Whiteley H/Andy Whiteley"
> ...


Yep, Judy you're right. Looks a bit like her Mommy, Rev, who was well on her way to FC as well. And we like Rugby pups too.  Congrats to Melanie @ Firemark as well.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bait said:


> WOW! Paula! Could ya keep it down a bit? I was out kinda late last nite.


 
*Didn't think i was loud enough. You should have blocked your ears!!!* 


P.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone with the AM results?


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone with derby results?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Am Results:
1st Hawkeye's Red Wing O/H Alex Washburn
2nd Blackhorse Genuine Facsimile O/H Susan Krechel
3rd FC Riparian Windfall O/H Cliff Garland
4th Coolwater's Hurricane Alley O/H Alex Washburn
RJam Ten Bears Road Trip O/H Mike Judas
Jam AFC Cache La Poudre Osmerus O/H John Goettl
Jam Sand Valleys Blew Star O/Scott Butler H/Bruce Ahlers
Jam Coolwaters Hawkeye Legend O/H Alex Washburn

Derby Results through the grapevine:
1st Choco O/H Don Brawley
2nd Micro O/H Tom Bogusky
3rd Serra H/Dex Doolittle
4th Sweet O/H Linda Bogusky
RJam ??? Jimmie Darnell
Jam


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the results tim, really appreciate it!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim, Shannon and Bones on the Qual 3rd!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations to Andy/John and Lucy!!!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

John and Andy...A big Congrats. to you with Lucy's Open win! A very proud moment indeed! Gotta love those red dogs....especially the little girls.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

TimThurby said:


> Open callbacks to the 3rd: 1, 3, 6-9, 22, 26, 27, 30, 32, 39, 42
> 
> Qualifying results:
> 1st #6 Blackhorse The Mishap O/Oliver & Susan Krechel H/Oliver Krechel
> ...


Congrats on the Qualifying 3rd, Tim! Also congrats to Ricky & Cliff on the Am 3rd.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice fluffy dog! 

Congratulations to Lucy and John & Andy!

JS


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow.....Congratulations Andy and John and ofcourse Melanie too! 
Great ,great accomplishment and just great for all owners of "Rugs" !

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

A Big congrats to handler Alex and Red Wing and Owner Garva Barnes on winning the Am.


----------

